# How long will a HPT show positive after MC?



## green turtle

Does anyone know how long a HPT will show a positive result for after a miscarriage.

It has been 6 weeks since my miscarriage and a HPT shows positive. I doubt that I am pregnant again because I have PCOS and it is very hard for me to get pregnant.


----------



## jessandaj

Well I have not seen someone on here say over 4 weeks honestly. I guess it will depend how far along you were though. To make sure its not a new pregnancy i would test in 2 days and see if it lightend up cause if not then you could be pregnant again or you could have retained tissue thats making your hcg levels stay up. Good luck!


----------



## green turtle

Thanks jessandaj. I had a very thorough US after my MC and it showed that I had passed all the tissue. I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## jessandaj

If you passed all the tissue id say its possible you have a little miracle on your hands :) Ive seen many women concieve unexpectedly with pcos :)


----------



## FeLynn

um it can be a couple months I still had a positive hcg levels at 9 weeks past my loss. It does depend on how far you were and how high your levels were prior.


----------



## Kathleen1994

i was 5 weeks when i had my blighted ovum and 4 weeks after test were negative..


----------



## mamaofthree

I lost lo at twelve weeks (baby was 10) my hormone levels were 5 the day I started bleeding. That said the baby had probably died a week or two earlier so maybe that make a difference to how quickly my levels droped. I tested a week later and it was neg. I am no DR but I would say a month, and then you maybe need it evaluated. I really hope this is a new preg for you especially as your us showed a complete mc. hope it all works out for you. xxx


----------



## FeLynn

just a little background so you can see someone else's situation.

6th pregnancy 3rd loss
LMP 3-1-12
PERIOD ended on 3-6-12 into the 7th
SEX 3-10-12
SUSPECTED POSSIBLE PREGNANCY around the 18th
+ HPT 4-1-12 and 4-2-12
1st blood lab 4-2-12 HCG 1537 PROGESTERONE 13.8 
confirmed pregnancy urine test 4-3-12
2nd blood lab 4-4-12 PROGESTERONE 11.9 & 1st appt could barely see anything on scan
3rd blood lab 4-5-12 HCG 5161 
4th blood lab 4-6-12 HCG 8703
2nd appt 4-25-12 I was 7.2 by LMP but 7.6 by ultrasound got a heartbeat of 157
Scan at specialist 6-1-12 baby had no heart beat I was 13.2 weeks and baby measured correctly, the baby had just recently died within the last 24 hours prior to the scan. Had d&e at 14 weeks.
Had a repeat d&e a week and a half later along with a blood transfusion 
Got my 1st period 9 1/2 weeks after my 1st d&e prior to my period I had blood work done to check my levels and they were finally down in the double digits.
I have since had 2 more periods and have been getting testing done via blood work and I am having an HSG test done.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi, I'm nearly 4 weeks after my second miscarriage in 4 months, this one was natural and I was 11 weeks but never got past 5 development wise. Have still very strong positive on pregnancy tests, I will have no idea if I am pregnant again as tests have been positive since miscarriage started. Have this week started to get symptoms of either period or pregnancy, as they have been the same, sore breasts and mood swings I have no idea if I'm pregnant or due for my first period after miscarriage. I can understand why people wait one cycle as its very confusing. Xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It varies depending on how far along you were in your pregnancy. Sometimes it takes a day or two and sometimes it takes 6 weeks! That's what I have read anyway! :)


----------



## Swanny

I read it can take up to 6 weeks. If you are still testing positive after that I would contact doctor just in case you still have something in your body causing the hormones.

I tested postive for 3 weeks after m/c at 11 weeks 

x


----------



## amjon

Mine was about 6 weeks. I had blood hcg levels done weekly and I didn't get AF until they dropped below 5.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes in the end my hpt's kept getting lighter and lighter and 5.5 weeks after mc AF arrived, hoping for bfn after AF and maybe a bfp for Xmas xxx


----------



## MommyNikki

it took me 4-5 weeks after my d&c, it really just depends on how your body works, how far along you were, and if you passed naturally or by d&c.

What helped me kick start it though was working out, as soon as I started a work out regimen, my numbers dropped and I got AF almost immediately


----------



## ginny83

I recently had a missed miscarriage where the baby measured 15+4, but I delivered the baby a week later. That was 3 weeks ago and my tests turned negative a few days ago.

My previous miscarriage it also took just over 2 weeks to get negatives. That cycle was a 33 day one for me where normally I'm 27 days. The baby measured 11+5 with that miscarriage and I was over 12 weeks along.


----------



## green turtle

green turtle said:


> Does anyone know how long a HPT will show a positive result for after a miscarriage.
> 
> It has been 6 weeks since my miscarriage and a HPT shows positive. I doubt that I am pregnant again because I have PCOS and it is very hard for me to get pregnant.

As it turns out it was showing a positive because I am pregnant again. Go figure.


----------



## Oasis717

green turtle said:


> green turtle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long a HPT will show a positive result for after a miscarriage.
> 
> It has been 6 weeks since my miscarriage and a HPT shows positive. I doubt that I am pregnant again because I have PCOS and it is very hard for me to get pregnant.
> 
> As it turns out it was showing a positive because I am pregnant again. Go figure.Click to expand...

Oh wow!!! Congratulations, SO pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

green turtle said:


> green turtle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long a HPT will show a positive result for after a miscarriage.
> 
> It has been 6 weeks since my miscarriage and a HPT shows positive. I doubt that I am pregnant again because I have PCOS and it is very hard for me to get pregnant.
> 
> As it turns out it was showing a positive because I am pregnant again. Go figure.Click to expand...

That's terrific news!! I really hope this is your rainbow baby!! :happydance:


----------



## mamaofthree

congratulations!!!! fx'd for you xxxx


----------

